# Five/Ten Schuhe: Plattenmontage-Öffnung wie verschließen?



## systemgewicht (23. Dezember 2017)

Zum Einsatz mit Plattformpedalen habe ich ein Paar 5/10 Schuhe gekauft im Wissen dass diese für SPD-Platten geeignet sind. 

Ich ging aber davon aus dass man die Plattenmontage-Öffnung wie bei Shimano-Schuhen erst aufmachen muss, also auch zu lassen kann.

Jetzt sind die Schuhe da, aber ich muss feststellen dass die SPD Gewinde und Schlitze völlig offen liegen.

Kennt jemand einen Tipp, wie man diese Öffnung am besten verschließen könnte? Gibt es ein Produkt, das man anstelle der SPD-Cleats einschrauben kann?

Danke für Euer Feedback!
Weihnachtliche Grüße


----------



## systemgewicht (23. Dezember 2017)

Nachtrag: klar minimal kann ich Panzertape draufkleben. Aber schöner wäre eben wenn ich sohlenartiges Material einfügen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2017)

Zurückschicken und die richtigen bestellen.

Shoe Goo black soll zur Sohlenreparatur ganz gut funktionieren. Gibt auch einen Thread dazu. Vielleicht kannst‘ das Loch ja damit zuspachteln.


----------



## systemgewicht (23. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Zurückschicken und die richtigen bestellen.


Geht nicht. Das Pink ist Must-Have.


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Dezember 2017)

Du meinst jetzt von aussen was zum Verschliessen des SPD Schlitzes, oder von innen, quasi unter der Einlegesohle?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (23. Dezember 2017)

Ein richtiger - also nicht so ein Schlüsseldienstundschuhbesohlenscheißdreck - Schuster kann Dir hier sicherlich perfekt helfen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Dezember 2017)

Es gab afaik von Shimano für _innen_ nur diese Aufkleberchen - was man ja durch Panzertape ersetzen könnte.
Für aussen gibt es x verschiedene Sohlenersatzstücke von Shimano. Die kannste dann von aussen so leidlich an die Cleatschraubenlöcher schrauben.


----------



## systemgewicht (23. Dezember 2017)

Von unten verschließen meine ich natürlich, Freunde


----------



## systemgewicht (23. Dezember 2017)

Tja wenn es keine besseren Ideen gibt, dann kaufe ich eine Schuhsohle, schneide sie zu und klebe sie mit Kövolfix drauf. Ich hatte nur gehofft es gäbe eine eine reversible Lösung, falls ich meine bessere Hälfte noch mal von SPD überzeugen könnte.


----------



## Epic-Treter (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich werfe mal das in den Raum: https://www.hibike.de/shimano-spd-s...auben-stuck-pb5f951f2b223cd96332cf245d521a4b1

Das könnte das Gesuchte sein


----------



## IndianaWalross (24. Dezember 2017)

Ich sag doch es gibt x verschiedene SPD Abdeckungen für Shimano SPD Schuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (24. Dezember 2017)

Von Cube.  Von Shimano wurden bereits ein Paar verlinkt.

Einfach nach SPD Sohlenabdeckung oder cleat cover googlen.


----------



## --- (24. Dezember 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Zum Einsatz mit Plattformpedalen habe ich ein Paar 5/10 Schuhe gekauft im Wissen dass diese für SPD-Platten geeignet sind.


Warum? Es gibt doch 5/10 extra auch ohne SPD.


----------



## systemgewicht (24. Dezember 2017)

Danke Euch für die Links. Habe ich nicht finden können.




--- schrieb:


> Warum? Es gibt doch 5/10 extra auch ohne SPD.


Aber nicht die schicken pinken.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Dezember 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> ... schicken pinken.



Widerspruch erkannt!


----------



## Der Toni (24. Dezember 2017)

Mach mal nen Foto. Ich hab evtl noch welche ...


----------



## systemgewicht (24. Dezember 2017)

Ha, ich habe auch noch welche gefunden.
Aber leider viel zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (24. Dezember 2017)

Sind das die HellCat die "schicken pinken"? Für das Modell gibt es doch afaik spezielle Sohlenabdeckungen separat zu kaufen.

Hellcat Cleatabdeckung


----------



## systemgewicht (24. Dezember 2017)

Klasse!







Genau. Das sind die Hellcat Schuhe, hier mit den viel zu kleinen Shimano Platten, die ich dann doch noch im Keller hatte. 5/10 hat da offenbar ein Sonderformat.

Danke für die Quelle!


----------



## Yeti3 (4. November 2020)

Ich muss mich mal einklinken in der Hoffnung, dass man mir helfen kann. Ich habe die Five Ten Kestrel Lace MTB Schuh - Carbon Black bekommen. Leider brauch ich dafür die Cleat Covers. Zurückgeben ist nicht da ich Größe 15 oder 50 2/3 habe und die bekommst Du sonst nirgens.


----------

